# Want to Disable Mouse Pad



## Mrs Nerevar (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just wondering, is there a way to disable the mouse pad on a laptop? I have real difficulty typing as I keep bumping the mouse pad with the bottom of my hand and making the cursor move. I have a USB mouse connected, and I would like to disable the mouse pad as I don't use it, and all it does is irritate me. Just wondering if anyone knows how to do it, without opening the laptop up.

AthenaPi


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, AthenaPi, I keep a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo D7850 at home and I can do what you're asking, however I'm afraid it is hardware-specific.

1. To disable the Touchpad in the Amilo laptops, the *Synaptics driver *is necessary. So, I first needed to locate *the right *Synaptics driver from the F-S site (they are umpteen), download and install it.

2. After installing the Synaptics driver, I had to click on *Start -> Control Panel -> Mouse*. Now, there was an additional tab on the Mouse CPL, called *Settings*. I simply marked the *Touchpad *and clicked on *Disable*.

3. From that point on, the USB mouse could be connected and the Touchpad remained deactivated.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I would check to see if there's an Fn+key combination that toggles the pad on and off, whenever you need it. My Acer has one on the F7 key, which makes it really convenient if I need to disable it temporarily for whatever reason.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My Dell laptop has a function within the "Mouse" area of Windows Control Panel. Once open, it gives me the option of disabling the little joy stick and the the touch pad.

If you can't disable it, maybe adjusting the pressure sensitivity all the way up (or down depending on how you want to look at it) might make those occasional taps less bothersome.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

So, as I implied earlier, you really need to provide your system specs.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

My Acer also has the toggle touchpad on/off. The Synaptics driver also has the option to disable the touchpad while typing, or to disable tap-to-click. I had to disable tap-to-click because I kept bumping the touchpad as well.


----------



## Mrs Nerevar (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi guys!

Thank-you for all of your suggestions. I haven't been able to find any key combos or anything in the mouse properties. It's an MSI Mega Book S250 if that is of any help. It's just impossible. I think I'm gonna give up ... Any other ideas? 

Ps - the ideas were great btw. I really appreciate all the help. You guys are the best


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Athena, your laptop has also Synaptic drivers for its touchpad. However, I could not locate any S250 model in the MSI site; the closest one I could find was the S260, which uses the Synaptics Pointing Device Driver Version 8.1.2. This driver can be downloaded from here: http://us1.msi.com.tw/support/dvr_exe/nb_dvr/S260TouchPad_8.1.2.rar (in case you either have an S260 or you can verify it is the same driver). If this is ultimately your case, then you can easily follow Matt's aforementioned advice and mine.


EDIT: OK, it seems that an S250 laptop does really exist grin, yet I couldn't locate any touchpad drivers: http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_nb_list.php

The only generic (i.e. non-model specific) Synaptics driver listed there is Synaptics Touchpad Driver Version 9.1.0.429, but I believe the one from S260 (8.1.2) should be a far better first choice, in order to confirm it actually works on the S250, too.


----------

